# Hey guys im back



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Well i hope some of you remember me i was in charge of the cally forums and now im starting my new forum today i have a pregnant stray cat coming around and shes precious shell be due any day now she is huge but my true predictions are 12-14 days left of her pregnancy i just now found her shes been coming to my home regularly for about 1 1.5 weeks now and i love her like my own which im not gonna be bringing her in but taking care of her cause i feed all of the stray cats in the neighborhood and they love me lol well here she is and i think shes soon due and when she has them ill post through her pregnancy and pictures of the kittens when they arrive


----------

